

Recipe for recruiters on LinkedIn - pkhamre
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/5b9b1b21ded6

======
pkhamre
I posted this to provide a different context to the "Don't email me"[1]
thread.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6526098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6526098)

